# Advent 7113 service manual needed



## CD-RW (Aug 5, 2008)

Hope you do Advents here in this forum?

I have an Advent 7113 laptop, made by Uniwill, model L51ii3.

I desperately need the service manual so I can strip the laptop down and remove and replace the WXGA screen. Can anyone help me with this request please?

:4-dontkno


----------



## Bloomtangman (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

Try here: http://www.adventspares.co.uk/7113.htm

The Advent 7113 is basically a rebadged Uniwill L51II3 so this manual should suffice. The link to the manual is bottm right :grin:


----------



## CD-RW (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Bloomtangman. I'll take a look at that soon


----------



## Bloomtangman (Oct 22, 2008)

No problem CD-RW, hope its what you where after. :4-cheers:


----------



## Gareth357 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.uniwill.com/UserDownload/l55ii/l55ii.php
I know this one is late in the day about servicing the Advent 7113 Otherwise known as Uniwill L51ii3 
Further, you might like to look at this link 
http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/7113.htm
Hope this helps as you'll notice if you have the correct BIOS set-up you'll be able to upgrade your RAM to 4 GIGS .....do check before flashing the BIOS board guys c u


----------



## CD-RW (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for that reply Gareth357. I managed to get the laptop apart eventually - without busting anything.

It seems like laptops are designed so the screen LCD panel can be replaced without removing the actual complete screen assembly from the laptop, which is a major job, and unnecessary.


----------

